# Porch Swing Plans/Designs



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've been asked to build some porch swings for a small company.I've never built one before.I've thought about it a long time ago but never done it.What is a good wood to use and are there any plans out there? I think I would like to try something simple to start out with.Does anyone else make these and do you have some pics to share?About how much board ft. is used for something like this?

Thanks, Donny


----------



## porchtalk (Jun 2, 2009)

*Wood for porch swings*

Don716, Don this may be late in coming but I found a web site page that discusses all types of wood for porch swings. http://snurl.com/jcofw


----------

